

Ask HN: Possible to learn to develop iPhone apps with no coding experience? - mgcreed

Really keen to build an iPhone/iPad app but I've never coded before. Possible? Where do I start? Many thanks.
======
st3fan
See <http://norvig.com/21-days.html>

------
adelevie
You're facing an uphill battle.

